
For online publishers, editing can lead to copyright liability: 9th Circuit - 6stringmerc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-otc-internet-idUSKBN17C291
======
6stringmerc
This is a very significant case to follow. EFF siding with LiveJournal. Mavrix
has a compelling case for Market Harm by way of Copyright exploitation.

